# Insolvency Bill to be launched on Friday



## Brendan Burgess (26 Jun 2012)

There was some coverage of it today.

http://www.rte.ie/news/2012/0626/insolvency-bill-cuts-bankruptcy-from-12-years-to-3.html

I don't think that they said very much though.

It won't be passed before the summer recess. October will be the earliest. 

Here is what Enda Kenny said 
A Personal Insolvency Agency Service will be set up - separate to MABS, but working alongside it 
There is a Mortgage Advice Service - not sure if that is separate
will incentivse both parties to come to an agreement
Bankruptcy will be reduced to 3 years , subject to certain conditions
No easy answers, no soft options 
Must involve Local Authorities 


Brendan


----------

